# Metamucil or Citrucel, which is better?



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

What do people us more, and which do you find works better?


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I personally like the Citracel better than the Metamucil. I just got too bloated and gassy with the Metamucil. The Citracel comes in tablets now, which makes it alot easier to take.


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

Ditto what BrendaGayle said


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I find citracel easier to take than metamucil, but far less effective. My recommendation would be to try Perdiem, get the browm bottle..no senna, just fiber. It is psyllium like meta. but is coated, so you don't need to mix it and gag! Big improvement in my op. ..not yucky!


----------

